# Best Carpeting Moss for Shrimp Tank



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Already planning my dream tank for next year. I made the mistake of using XMAS moss that grows vertical like no tomorrow. Too busy the look.


Do you think Fissidens would be the best carpeting moss? Is it even a good idea to try and carpet moss?

Ive seen someone grind up fissiden and sprinkle it all over the tank and grew it very nice and full!

I want to do a nice iwagumi style shrimp tank with 3 rocks and want a nice carpet without dosing or high tech.....

thoughts?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Symplicity said:


> Already planning my dream tank for next year. I made the mistake of using XMAS moss that grows vertical like no tomorrow. Too busy the look.
> 
> Do you think Fissidens would be the best carpeting moss? Is it even a good idea to try and carpet moss?
> 
> ...


The only way for it to work as a real carpet thats attached to the substrate is if you attach it to some SS mesh and then grow it that way, if you just try to let it attach itself to the substrate it's not going to happen it'll eventually just float away. How your friend was able to just "sprinkle it in" and grow a carpet I have no idea, never heard such a thing before.

also i've never seen an iwagumi tank that doesn't need dosing or co2 which makes it high tech. Iwagumi uses carpeting plants/foreground plants and many of those require high light and co2 so not too sure what your plans are for that but any nice lush carpet I've ever seen grown before has always been done with Co2, if not you'll run into a lot of algae problems. I tried growing DHG with high light and DIY Co2 and although it was enough to make it grow it wasn't enough to make it grow fast enough and in turn it just got covered in algae over time.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I think it was a dry start method and kept the moss well moistured. After a week it clinged to everything it was touching. Then the tank was flooded slowly.

Fissiden moss should be manageable in low tech. Floaters will help with algae control I hope.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> The only way for it to work as a real carpet thats attached to the substrate is if you attach it to some SS mesh and then grow it that way, if you just try to let it attach itself to the substrate it's not going to happen it'll eventually just float away. How your friend was able to just "sprinkle it in" and grow a carpet I have no idea, never heard such a thing before.


Check this out:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...82384-one-way-attach-mini-fissidens-rock.html


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Fissidens carpet:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43831

I've done it. u'll have to attach it to rocks or SS mesh.
It looks really good.
I'm due for a trimming for mine. lol

Theres no updated picture since I havent taken one of the tank in awhile, but send me a message later and I'll send you a message when I take a pic!


----------

